# Ruth´s move to Spain.



## Ruth

Just to let you guys know, I moved to Spain on Thursday and because I don´t have a phone line yet it will be abit sporadic as to when I can get on line to answer any queries.
I hear the UK has rain at the moment so I won´t make you jealous and tell you about the lovely blue skies and gorgeous sun and temperature we have. 
Good luck to everyone in the meantime.

Ruth


----------



## Mel

Ruth

Good luck with your move - yes we are envious - thank you for your weather report 

We do have sun but not anything like Spain.

Take care and enjoy your new life - how exciting 

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x      x          x    x


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Ruth

Glad you got over there ok. Hope everything goes well with the new job and everything.

love Kim xxx


----------



## Natalief

Hi Ruth

I'm wishing you the very best of luck with your move to Spain.

Also I'm really interested in your clinic.  Where could I get more information ?

Take care and enjoy the sunshine  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ruth

Oh yes please do tell about the weather    

I am coming out to spain on monday 48 hours woohoo cant wait!!

I hope that ur move went ok, and that u settle into spanish life well

Lots of luck

Emilyxx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Ruth

So happy to hear you have arrived safely goodluck with your new job hun and thanks for the weather report  here in Ireland the weather is just horrible glad its nice in Spain chat soon  

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## chick66

Hi Ruth
 With everything in Spain, hope the move wasn't to stressful for you & hope things continue to run smoothly for you.
Best of luck & maybe see you in Spain next year!
Chick


----------



## saphy75

hi  Ruth' 
just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your new life in spain

luv pam xxx


----------



## tinkerb

hi ruth,

how lovely moving to spain! good luck with your new life.  

noticed tonys post on another thread that says you may be of some help with info about de in spain. i had a BFN yesterday and am starting to think that no waiting list and a young donor would be a better option for me. the prices i have seen from other posts seem very expensive and i am worried that the price will rocket with flights scans hotels etc. 

i would be very very grateful for any advice or help you could give me.

take care, 

lol tracey


----------



## Leanne

wishing you all the best in spain ruth,

L xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Ruth 

I was in Menorca between 6 & 20 Sept and the weather was gorgeous    Now back in wet and windy Wales though    

All the best for your future in Spain   

Jayne x


----------



## ali grant

Ruth - what part of spain? we rae tryign the clinic in valencia - Crea - at the end of the week - happy to post costs and our impressions if it is of interest


----------



## Gemsy

Hi Ruth,

Good luck for your new life in spain....


----------



## jax

hello, I have just joined your site - my FIL passed on the URL!  I live in Spain so am interested to know where Ruth has moved to and whether you will be holding any clinics here.  I live on the Costa del Sol and although I speak fluent Spanish am finding it really hard to find a support group or anyone to talk to re. my fertility problems etc.  I have this site now at least!


----------



## tgold

Hi Ruth,

Enjoy Spain - I lived in Madrid for a year and loved it - the weather, the food, the friendly people. Plus, the language is really easy to pick up. What part will you be living in?

I actually live in France (near Disneyland Paris) now, which is a terrific advantage as the Social security people take care of all my healthcare costs.

Good luck with the move.

Tara


----------

